# 4 new reefs in the east laars area



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I managed to get 4 reefs out in the east laars area yesterday. All in all I think it went well. I think 3 out of the 4 landed upright. 1 of them didn't look right on the fish finder though, may go back to dive them when it warms up and see.

Stopped and fished a few other spots that were marking fish in the area. No surprises, they were all holding snapper. Most of the fish were in the 3-5lb range. No trophies but no tail pinchers either. Oneplace had a school of lesser jacks or juvie greater jacks aggresively feeding.We could see them under the boat and couldn't get a bait past them. Caught 2 gags as well that would have been short even if they were open. Didn't really plan on bringing any fish home and we didn't.


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

Give us the numbers and we'll let you know, save you a trip.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Not sure they would do you any good. I checked them after they had been down for a month and only one had any life on it. Checked again after 3 months and haven't seen much of anything yet. I wasn't really expecting much in such a short time but since I haven't done this before I wanted to see for myself.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

give it a year and your fishfinder will blowup.............it will light up like a Christmas tree.....


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (6/30/2009)*give it a year and your fishfinder will blowup.............it will light up like a Christmas tree.....


x 2


----------

